

Young developers taken seriously? - Foxboron

Hello. So i am currently 18 years and been doing programming for about a year and a half. Recently i moved to a bigger city where i found several programmer meetups. I am a little nervous going to these meetups as i can only see people in the range of 30-50 going to them, and i got a feeling i wont be taken seriously as a developer. What would you think if you saw a young developer (lets say 15-18) enter a meetup/presentation?
======
paulhauggis
You only have a little over a year of programming experience. How seriously do
you want to be taken?

~~~
Foxboron
As seriously as any developers want to be taken.

~~~
gruseom
The best programmers couldn't care less about age. They care about
programming. Just keep learning and you'll be fine.

Also, ask good questions. Good programmers like to explain things.

~~~
Foxboron
"The best programmers", i am fairly sure we are talking about an average
programmer (with one-two exception). So what does an average programmer think?
I do also believe this question is result of my own insecurity :P

~~~
gruseom
Gore Vidal said: "Here's a bit of advice for anyone who wants to get on in the
world. It doesn't matter what _they_ think of _you_ ; what matters is what
_you_ think of _them_."

------
wilfra
Skills are what matter, not your age. In some respects, it's probably harder
to be taken seriously as a 50-year old than as an 18-year old. People will
assume you don't know the latest technologies and/or are set in your ways
and/or are too expensive, while the opposite will be assumed of a teenage
developer.

